# Evil Aura Ground Breaker - Static Prop



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey all! Here is the first Ground Breaker prop I did. I wanted it to have an "Evil Aura" about it so I added some LED lights, fog effects and string lights to the prop for effect. Hope you guys like it!


----------



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Video of my Evil Aura Ground Breaker


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those eyes, the lights, the fog, you have a real winner there


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep, evil looking The fog is a nice touch, too.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

The fog is awesome, the fake board arrangement is awesome and the green glowing light is awesome. Does it move at all?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Brainzzzzzzzzzz..... Ha ha! Love it!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

2 words:

1. ooooooooo
2. ahhhhhhhh


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

That's great! What did you use for that glowing hair?


----------



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks so much! Since this was my first ground breaker prop I just did a static zombie. But version 2.0 will have movement 

Since it wasn't going to move I wanted it to have its own lighting and added the base lights and LED eyes. The glowing hair is actually unwoven twine that was brushed with a UV paint. There’s a black light above him that is setting it off. :jol:


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Great prop!


----------

